# Wyandot Wildlife Area



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Anybody know of this place? All I know is it's between Carrey & Upper just off SR23, I took a drive down that way last monday and couldnt find it, I asked a few people in a Gas Station but they hadnt heard of it...
Its on the ODNR Website though...

Paul


----------



## Dewey D A (Apr 11, 2004)

It one mile south of Carey Going south on 23 out of Carey after you enter the four lane road you traval about a mile or two there is a radio tower on the north side of the highway highway service garge area is also on the north side of the highway hunting area and small pond on the south side of the highway I think there is a larger pond near the radio tower north side of highway over 20 years since i hunted in that area


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

Grew up in Carey and spent many hours fishing and hunting there. The pond on the north side near the tower (we called it Tyson pond) used to have some nice bass in the cattails. However it went dry a few years ago and don't know if it ever came back. The other pond on the south side toward SR15 is private. Don't know if any other ponds there. Mostly used for hunting.


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah well, there goes the plans for some fishing there LOL

Thankyou for the update on the area, it sounded pretty nice... 
I guess i'll look elsewhere :-(


----------



## UncleBud (Apr 11, 2004)

I, too, grew up in Carey, and Tyson pond was a great place for bass. There was a pond of sorts in the wildlife area woods on the south side of route 23. Was known as Bear Wallow and that's exactly what it was. No fish, but it grew the finest crop of skeeters, you ever saw.


----------

